# Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juli 2009)

*Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZEIGE]


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

der kühler ist alles andere als standar*d

*wär ich nicht mit meinem noctua vollkommen zufrieden, würd ich zuschlagen, gutes angebot!


----------



## JoeTheShoW (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

Was ich mich eher frage ist ob es die Wärmeleitpaste !in Zukunft! gleich auch zum Megahalems dazu geben wird, oder ob man die immer noch separat erweben muss??


----------



## stuka7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*



> Jeah, n standart cpu kühler für übertriebende 50 euro aufwärts und ne kühlpaste deren herstellungskosten wohl 50 cent nicht überstiegen haben, mit angeblichen wert von knapp zehn euro, unglaublich_, aber ey die hersteller wollen ja auch noch gewinn machen


Das is kein standard CPU-Kühler laut pcgh ist er der kühlste von allen Cpu-Kühlern
(jedenfalls denen die pcgh getestet hat)


----------



## Harlekin (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

Also mir reicht der Name schon als Grund zum nicht Kaufen xD
1. weil das "mega" aufgesetzt wirkt, und 2. weil ich schon wegen dem Hype um Nehalem diesen Wortklang nicht mehr hören/lesen kann


----------



## fidemafo (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*



stuka7 schrieb:


> Das is kein standard CPU-Kühler laut pcgh ist er der kühlste von allen Cpu-Kühlern
> (jedenfalls denen die pcgh getestet hat)


 
ja, ist schon erstaunlich, trotzdem müssten die herstellungskosten noch billiger als mein arktic cooler sein, welcher 15 euro gekostet hat und sogar noch einen ventilator besitzt dessen vortex meinen quad bei 3,6 ghz auf 50 grad kühlt. immer noch besser als der standart kühler bei standart takt und der ist sehr leise. bei dem oben genannten stimmt einfach das nutzen kosten verhältnis überhaupt nicht für mich, aber wens glücklich macht wünsch ich gudden appetit.


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

Dieser Kühler hat immerhin dem altehrwürdigen IFX-14 knapp die Leistungskrone abgenommen. Und der IFX galt lange als der beste Luftkühler. Trotzdem bleibe ich meinem Black-IFX treu 
Zumal der Megahalems für AMD-User 15€ teurer ist als der IFX, und das bei nur ca. 0,5° besserer Kühlleistung


----------



## Dr. Kucho (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

Ich finds ein wenig happig, dass bei einem 50€ Kühler kein Lüfter im dabei ist.

Aber ansonsten ein super Produkt! 

Würde das Teil auf LGA 1156 passen, dann würde ich es mir sofort mit dem 2,8Ghz Lynnfield und zwei Noctua Lüftern verbauen.


----------



## Phenom BE (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

Da gibt es dann bestimmt für ca. 10000€ nen Montage Kit(-:


----------



## PiEpS (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Megahalems bestellen und Wärmeleitpaste im Wert von 9,90 Euro gratis abstauben [ANZE*

Dann lieber den AKASA Nero für 35 Eus, muss ich wenigstens das MB nicht ausbauen und kühlen tut er auch gut. Nen Lüfter(welch Luxux) ist auch noch mit dabei.


----------

